# Marc Jacobs Splash



## sabn786 (Mar 26, 2007)

marc jacobs has this line of splashes and if you're looking for something really light not too heavy for like the summer, cuz i hate wearing heavy perfume in summer, but this line has such light, really nice scents..i saw them at sephora and i lovee them..my fave is rain..i gotta go back an get it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 31, 2007)

I bought the Ivy and adore it!  It is really subtle.


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have Violet. I go back and forth between loving it and hating it. Sometimes it kinda smells funny. And the bottles are HUGE.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 10, 2007)

I just bought Rain, but am going to take it back.  I think I will exchange it for Cucumber or Orange.  I will probably end up buying the other if I like it.  I am still in love with my Ivy!


----------



## SELFstyled (Apr 24, 2007)

I got both *Rain* & *Cucumber* - they're amazing! I really don't want to use it because I'd hate to run out even if it's a huge bottle.


----------



## clamster (Jun 18, 2007)

I LOVEE them they are great for summer because heat makes scent stronger, and these are pretty light. Also you get a HUGE bottle, and they all smell so refreshing and crisp. LOVE LOVE LOVE these!!! If any of you don't want yours I'll have it!! heheh


----------



## scarletmaeve (Jul 6, 2007)

I have the cucumber one and love it! Since it comes in such a big bottle I refuse to have guilt about using it up. By the way if you plan on purchasing any of these splashes, call your local Macy's, Nordstroms, etc. to find out when the Rep is coming to visit. I got plenty of freebees the last time she was in. The cost is $65 same as in Sephora.


----------

